# TerraTec Cinergy 400 TV Philips SAA-7134; Welche Software?



## mgd-one (18. April 2004)

Ich habe mir die TerraTec Cinergy 400 TV gekauft. Die Software die dabei ist ist totaler Müll. Die alte Version die dabei war war so schlecht das die Bilder Zeitverzögert zum Ton ableuft und bei der neuen Software von TerraTec funktionieren die meisten Fernbedienungsfunktionen nicht und wenn man zu schnell umschaltet bleibt der Ton weg. Und jetzt suche ich eine geeignete Software. Problem ist zusätzlich das es ein Philips SAA-7134 Chipsatz ist der nicht von all zu vieler TV Software unterstützt wird. Ich wäre froh wenn mir jemand eine gute Software raten kann die auch die Vernbedienung unterstützt. Zur Zeit habe ich DScaler das funktioniert zwar ist aber nicht die ideale lösung da die Vernbedienung nicht funktioniert und den Teletext finde ich auch nicht.

MfG mgd-one


----------



## Erpel (19. April 2004)

Bietet zwar keine Ferbedienung, aber ich verwendemit meinte TT Cinergy 600 WinDVR(Müsste auch bei der 400 im lieferumfang enthalten sein). Das Programm ist wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## mgd-one (19. April 2004)

Das ist ja genau das was ich bei DScaler vermisse: die Fernbedienung!


----------



## Erpel (19. April 2004)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Fernbedienung genauso Schrott wie die Terratec TV-Software (das Radioprogramm scheint ok zu sein). Da TT-Kram eh nicht sonderlich Kompatibel zu sein scheint fürchte ich das es schwer wird ein entsprechendes Programm zu finden. Wenn du doch Erfolg hast, könntest du vielleicht kurz hier den Namen des Programms bekanntgeben?


----------



## mgd-one (19. April 2004)

Ich hatte es satt nichts hat richtig funktioniert. Da habe ich mir einfach ne Andere geholt und die TT umgetauscht. Aber fals jemand was findet könnte er ja für alle anderen TT besitzer das hier Posten.


----------

